# VIDEO - re-tension roof blinds



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi guys,

Same job as listed yesterday but this time its video.

Hope you enjoy it and hope it helps 

Dave & Karen


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Very good, one fly in the ointment when you first showed the spring end in situ the vid was crystal clear, but it then paused and on return you can't really see what's what as it's fuzzy for a few minutes.

Look forward to seeing the others


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Very good, one fly in the ointment when you first showed the spring end in situ the vid was crystal clear, but it then paused and on return you can't really see what's what as it's fuzzy for a few minutes.
> 
> Look forward to seeing the others


It was really difficult to edit. I did the video on my Panasonic Lumix camera and once uploaded to my computer nothing would open it for editing.

I either need a decent editing programme or I'll have to use the iPad or something next time.

I was happy with it for a first attempt but really need to sort out an editing software programme.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Better than owt I could do David.

I'm sure there will be a load of Free vid editing software linked to shortly.

All Iv'e ever done is to turn portrait to landscape, using VLC.


----------



## A14GAS (Oct 9, 2014)

Very good video.
Nice and easy to follow and I am sure will be a great help to a lot of people.
It certainly makes what appears to be a difficult job seem a bit less daunting.
Well done.&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Jimblob44 (Oct 26, 2013)

Very good, I am sure it will be a great help to many.

I have been having a hard think about what kind of help video I could do but so far all I have come up with is a "How to demolish a roast dinner" >

Jim.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks a lot very useful ,

Keep em coming much appreciated :wink2:


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Really useful video. Look forward to the next.


----------



## A14GAS (Oct 9, 2014)

Looking forward to when you replace the fly screen as mine needs a little bit of attention.
Looking a bit frayed around the edges and also sagging a bit.
Hope you post a video of this too.
&#55357;&#56876;


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

A14GAS said:


> Looking forward to when you replace the fly screen as mine needs a little bit of attention.
> Looking a bit frayed around the edges and also sagging a bit.
> Hope you post a video of this too.
> ��


Already ordered some fly screen material so I'll be doing a video of that when it arrives.

I'll post links to where I got the material too.

I don't have any affiliation to any company so wont be recommending any company over another...apart from Flash kitchen cleaner 

...somebody actually sent me an email asking if I worked for Flash... lol


----------



## A14GAS (Oct 9, 2014)

You mean you don't work for Flash .LOL.&#55357;&#56836;


----------



## A14GAS (Oct 9, 2014)

Also I would like to add that I prefer the unedited video to an edited version.
Makes it more real as if done by a real person not a camera crew.
All the information is there,what more could you ask?
Keep em coming.��


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

A14GAS said:


> Also I would like to add that I prefer the unedited video to an edited version.
> Makes it more real as if done by a real person not a camera crew.
> All the information is there,what more could you ask?
> Keep em coming.��


We are real people  we're just motohomers like everyone else.

Myself and Karen looked back on the video and felt it was a bit 'clunky' and could be a lot more 'tidy' with a bit of editing.

The videos are primarily aimed at the new motorhomer with little or no knowledge with an older van who may be a bit daunted by it all so as you say, I don't want the videos to be too 'slick' but they need to make sense in chronological order of the job.

We did skip about a bit too much and forgot some points then included them later which isn't great. It should be a nice clean video from start to finish with all points covered in order.

I'd score this video 4/10

Must try harder


----------



## A14GAS (Oct 9, 2014)

I would give it 10 out of 10 for information.It is not always about video editing,all the relevant information was there,I like the format for not being edited,made it more real for me,I know a lot of people like it to be a bit more slick but for me it was spot on.
Even I could take the task on by using your pictures and even more so your video.
In fact this weekend I shall use your video in my MH to exanine my roof light.
You don't need to try harder.
Keep it real.
&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## A14GAS (Oct 9, 2014)

Will let you know how I get on,
But I do feel confident,
Will have i pad in MH.
And a can of silicone lube.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Handsome devil too > > >


----------



## A14GAS (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks david-david,I actually got round to successfully fettling my sagging fly screen and blind with the aid of your video.
You were right about the amount of grime that accumulates in all the knooks and crannies.
Thank you for your help.
Alex.&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks guys,

I'm glad it helped 

Next video is going to stay on the same roof light, but this time we're going to clean the outer section.

Yeah, yeah, whatever.....cleaning is boring.

Unless the unit is broken in some way (and we'll cover that later) a good clean will bring up amazing results. It should look like new when we're finished. And that's what we want! An old van performing at it's best.

Bear with me, the videos will be very easy for some (teaching old dogs to suck eggs) and may be a revelation to others.

I'm going to start easy and get a bit more in depth as we go!

But lets start with the basics. Cleaning can cure a thousand problems.

I'm a bit of a bugger for 'doing the job right' which my dad taught me and I hope you guys will follow his lead. He will crop up in other videos as we progress. You'll see me defer to his knowledge!

All of my videos will be aimed at the new motorhomer with an older van who wants to bring it up to it's best.

*Obviously, if you have a new van you'll want to take it back to the dealer and get these issues sorted under warranty.
*
But for everyone else...Stay tuned.

I'm going to wind everything back to the beginning and work our way forward step by step.

All input on the videos will be gratefully received. If you spot I did something wrong, let me know. I'm not an expert or a rep for a company. This is for the MHF community. I want to get it right.


----------



## A14GAS (Oct 9, 2014)

Looking forward to your next video.
The last one was a great help.&#55357;&#56569;


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Shame you're not doing a self build, you could sell a DVD on that.


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

Next video is up. Not sure whether I should be keeping them all together in one thread or spreading them about in the relevant boards.

What do you think?

Link new video - 




Dave.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

My large roof blind required much more tension on than you put, I had to use pliers, I am going to buy some of those long nosed locking pliers which Kev linked to.


Paul.


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

coppo said:


> My large roof blind required much more tension on than you put, I had to use pliers, I am going to buy some of those long nosed locking pliers which Kev linked to.
> 
> Paul.


Paul,

I can only show you what I have on my van. For that particular model, you don't require any special tools. Indeed, there is a danger of breaking the tensioner if too much pressure is applied.

I appreciate bigger blinds/different blinds/different models/ different manufacturers/ may use different systems/different tensioners/different tension.

I cannot cover blinds I don't have.

This wont be a 'catch all' video. Some common sense will have to be applied. However, this is a very common skylight/blind set up used on lots of caravans and motorhomes of this era.

Maybe you could make a video showing how to tension your type of blind? I'm sure the community would benefit greatly from it.

Regards,
David.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Not a criticism at all David, I just couldn't believe how easy you did it, compared to me.


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

coppo said:


> Not a criticism at all David, I just couldn't believe how easy you did it, compared to me.


No problems Paul,

I didn't take it as a criticism and you are 100% correct. Bigger blinds/different blinds will need a different approach.

When you get the pliers, I really would make a quick video to help others with your type of blind.

My big HEKI roof light will be a different kettle of fish to tension!...I'm not even sure if it has the same rollers??

All I can do is show you what I have. That's why I was thinking of only posting these videos in the Hobby forum - as its an older Hobby 750 I have.

I'm still unsure where to put these videos.

Should I put them in the Hobby section (as it's a Hobby)? Or should I list them more generally in each section? I'd like some input on this from the community.

It will no doubt help Hobby owners with older vans but other vans of that era (circa 2000) will have the same things installed as there is only a handful of manufactures and most motorhome manufacturers use 'off the shelf' parts.

Regards,
David.


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

coppo said:


> My large roof blind required much more tension on than you put, I had to use pliers, I am going to buy some of those long nosed locking pliers which Kev linked to.
> 
> Paul.


Paul,

Karen just read this topic and wanted to add...

"Dave, you've got fingers of steel! It's your job. Maybe some people don't do this sort of thing every day"

So noted. I apologise.

Maybe some things I do. others may need tools for. This is in no way meant as a slight on anyone's abilities. I am a professional builder and this sort of thing is my day job. I'm also a lot younger than most motorhomers (as was brought to my attention)

After talking to Karen, I'll make sure everyone can do the job and include extra tools to make it more comfortable so everyone can achieve the same results. I'll try and make sure they are basic tools that everyone has.

These videos are meant for EVERYONE. They are meant to help everyone. I'll improve them as we go along.

All input/advice will be always be taken on board.

Dave & Karen.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

david-david said:


> Next video is up. Not sure whether I should be keeping them all together in one thread or spreading them about in the relevant boards.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> ...


I'd vote for it being a single thread, you could title each post appropriately, the search engine will still find it, but when someone visits it they will see the others and be able to bookmark the single thread for future use.

I'd also for each new post you do, make a separate one just for that subject, include the YT link, but also a link to the whole tutorial thread, further to that make a link in your signature to the tutorial thread, then it should be easy to find and it would help if you could have a word with admin about making it a closed thread with your access, so it remains a tutorial and not a free for all on how it should be done  those comment would be made on the singe YT post.

Hope that's understandable, only just got up > >

Keep up the good work David


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I'd vote for it being a single thread, you could title each post appropriately, the search engine will still find it, but when someone visits it they will see the others and be able to bookmark the single thread for future use.
> 
> I'd also for each new post you do, make a separate one just for that subject, include the YT link, but also a link to the whole tutorial thread, further to that make a link in your signature to the tutorial thread, then it should be easy to find and it would help if you could have a word with admin about making it a closed thread with your access, so it remains a tutorial and not a free for all on how it should be done  those comment would be made on the singe YT post.
> 
> ...


Hi Kev,

That's a really sensible idea!

How do I add links to the bottom of my profile - like your "other MH forum" etc etc...I think you've got about three or four attached to yours.

Dave.


----------

